# Which hidden sleeve



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

What hidden sleeve do you guys use? How do you like it?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like, and use the one from Ray Allen. You can get a jacket that has replaceable sleeves as well as the sleeve. We use different coats with it, but it works pretty good and is durable. 

DFrost


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Like David above, I like the Syntek Hidden Sleeve from Ray Allen the best. It comes in dfferent sizes which is really good for me and my little "gator arms". Suede lined and built in gauntlet. Once it breaks in with some use, you find no better sleeve. It's well worth the money and lasts a long time. I've been using the same one for almost 10 years.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I like Ray Allen's too . I and most of the others in my K9 unit use the RA-11 Jute hidden sleeve . It's not as durable as the Syntec sleeve but I like it better because it doesn't start bunching up like hidden sleeves made of other material . 

I will say if you are getting it for the purpose of repeatedly using it with a dog because it's hidden forget about it . The dog will know it's there after the first couple of times he bites on it . I use it because it's convieniant(everyone has one in there trunk , it's small and stays out of the way ) and I like that the dogs can get a good feel of the arm underneath it . 

But I don't relie heavily on it and mix it up with all my other training tools , other sleeves , suits , muzzles , etc. .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

k9tec.com has some interesting hidden sleeves. I think the owner is Steve Sprouse, the k9 trainer for Broward County. They are made out of pig skin or rubber.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I got to talk with Steve at the HITS conference last year. Good guy with some great scenario based training. I'd like to get one of those arms/legs a shot.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I use the RA12...From Ray Allen. 

The best I have used FOR ME....protective, but you can feel the bite, last a long time...use it alot you will get weak spots in it,the padding my shift around a little... ...We have had the Jute one get ripped open in a few months.....coulda been a fluke though...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I use the RA12...From Ray Allen.
> 
> The best I have used FOR ME....protective, but you can feel the bite, last a long time...use it alot you will get weak spots in it,the padding my shift around a little... ...We have had the Jute one get ripped open in a few months.....coulda been a fluke though...


I don't think it's a fluke . I've tried quite a few different jute hidden sleeves . None hold up as good as other materials . I like the fact that the material doesn't bunch up like the other types though . 

I use to go through 1 sometimes to RA11's(jute) a year . If you are going to use a hidden sleeve alot jute may not be the best choice . If it's something to be added to many other types of training I think it's the best choice .


----------

